# Treen Mandrel



## Nick

Does anyone have any experience owning,using the Beall Treen mandrel system ?
Thank you for any input.


----------



## alphageek

I'd suggest looking at this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/treen-71343/

There is 2 guys that are in there that have one.   They are both active so you might want to PM them if they don't catch this thread and reply.


----------



## Brooks803

Send a pm to leestoresund here on IAP. He did a demo with one at the Atl meeting several months back.


----------

